

1984 Steve Wozniak visit to NEOAC - mmphosis
http://vimeo.com/44609839

======
torque
Lol. "Their creative abilities are allowed to flourish by Steve Jobs’
approach, seeking excellence in the products he is after. As long as it’s his
creation he believes it’s excellent."

